# Tetra Whisper 60- not quiet. help!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a tetra whisper 60 for my 75G tank. I find the bloody thing to be pretty loud, and not to quiet as it says on the box. I have the pump sitting on a folded facecloth, and have the cabinet closed, and I can still hear the hum of the stupid pump. Is the pump defective? or is there something I can do to make it less noisy? It has 2 air outlets,and I am using one to provide air to an airstone. 


Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think there is much you can do about the noise of the air pump. Despite the labeling on the box, it is just advertisement, so you cannot believe it to really be the same as a "whisper".


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Put it on a bath towel or a dry sponge or something to absorb the vibration.
Also if you're really restricting the air flow you could have more noise. hope this helps...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Put it on a bath towel or a dry sponge or something to absorb the vibration.
> Also if you're really restricting the air flow you could have more noise. hope this helps...


 It is on a facecloth to absorb vibration, and no im not restricting any airflow. if i do, i think it gets a little quieter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try a thick sponge, or hanging the pump by string from the inside of your stand. The string will completely kill any vibration transmission leading to noise.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

it's better to put the air pump above water level, like on the hood of the tank, it will last longer (won't work as hard and water won't get in). You can bring it back to the store to compare with other pumps but I think the room is too quite or you're too close, don't worry you won't notice it after a few days.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Holidays said:


> it's better to put the air pump above water level, like on the hood of the tank, it will last longer (won't work as hard and water won't get in). You can bring it back to the store to compare with other pumps but I think the room is too quite or you're too close, don't worry you won't notice it after a few days.


good idea about going back to compare another unit. i have this thing behind in my cabinet of the stingray stand, and I can still hear it whent he doors are closed. ahhh lol


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a tetra whisper too on my 20 gallons.... It sure makes the loudest annoying whisper!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> It is on a facecloth to absorb vibration, and no im not restricting any airflow. if i do, i think it gets a little quieter.


You should have a regulator valve on it the stainless steel ones are the best. With the valve you will be able to adjust the air flow and control the air bubbles you don't want it going full out.

I was saying if you put the pump on a sponge something that will absorbs the vibration. No vibration = no noise.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> You should have a regulator valve on it the stainless steel ones are the best. With the valve you will be able to adjust the air flow and control the air bubbles you don't want it going full out.
> 
> I was saying if you put the pump on a sponge something that will absorbs the vibration. No vibration = no noise.


its not the bubbles that are making the noise, its the pump! In order to stop the vibration, I have the pump on a towel, and it still makes a lot of noise.


----------

